# From consulting to ?



## Caligula (Jul 8, 2012)

I have about 6 years experience as an EE in the consulting industry, for both an MEP firm and a full-service AE firm. I have my PE and am currently the head/only project manager for a branch office of a pretty good sized firm.

I'm interested in getting into the oil/gas industry and relocating out of Dallas to try to get into a more lucrative sector. Any advise?

Has anyone else made the transition out of consulting? Is there even demand for PEs with this type of experience in oil/gas or other industries? I would be willing to relocate in the US or internationally (as long as it is kid friendly-no Afganistan). Anyone done something similar?


----------

